
Human-powered helicopter - tosh
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human-powered_helicopter
======
m3kw9
Better have the sugar juices hooked up into your blood, you cannot breathe and
drink at the same time.

~~~
andygates
Taking on hydration/nutrition drinks without breaking effort or position is a
triathlete specialty. So, coincidentally, is pedalling for hours and hours.

Almost calls for an HPV triathlon: bike, copter, hydroplane...

------
gleglegle
I’ve often wondered what the efficiency of these fully mechanical systems is,
and whether a completely electric system (without a battery or other energy
storage) would be more compact, lightweight and efficient at allowing human
powered hovering.

~~~
dogma1138
Here is an Olympic cyclist making toast
[https://www.welovecycling.com/wide/2016/10/07/olympic-
cyclis...](https://www.welovecycling.com/wide/2016/10/07/olympic-cyclist-vs-
toaster-can-power/)

A Toaster like any other resistive heater is about as efficient as it gets in
terms of power efficiency.

~~~
NVRM
This guy won't make any copter fly, unless loosing 50kg.

------
audiolion
human powered helicopters were an obsession of Leonardo Da Vinci. He spent so
long trying to solve this problem and never could figure it out, amd here we
are 500 years later, a little closer, but still a far way off

